# What sex are you most comfortable around?



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

What sex are you most comfortable around? Why?

I'm way happier to spend time with a group of guys than girls. Girls make me nervous.. i always feel like they think I'm not as good as them. They make me feel really inadequate. I don't feel like that around around guys at all. :teeth


----------



## blc1 (Jan 8, 2009)

My favorite people and least favorite people are women. . I find them easier to talk to and relate to.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm a (straight - I do feel sexual orientation is likely to have some bearing on this issue)) guy and I generally am more comfortable around girls, at least, when meeting people for the first time - they are generally easier to talk to.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Dudes.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I am more comfortable around girls, though I wish it were the other way around.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Guys, but I find both to be highly intimidating for different reasons.


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

Guys..Girls are evil


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

When I first meet someone my initial comfort level is really just based on their demeanor or apparent attitude... So if they seem cocky or stuck-up or even just that they'd be thinking I'm dumb and inferior to them, then I'll be much more uncomfortable.

I think people take that stereotype of the stuck-up, shallow girl too seriously and judge other girls who have the look and assume they will be critical or even just making that assumption when overhearing them talk to friends.

In conclusion, equal amounts of girls and boys suck but an equal amount are cool too. :b
(So no options really apply to me)


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Then again, cool people can be really intimidating because they might be so cool that you put them on a pedestal because their coolness is so much greater than yours and you feel they will look down and laugh at your lack of coolness. Anyone know what I'm talking about? Scary stuff...


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Unfortunately, I am more comfortable around girls. I have this fear that any time I try to talk to a guy (though it never happens), he will think I am hitting on him.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

More comfortable around women.


----------



## glitterfish (Sep 12, 2010)

I feel more at ease around men. For some reason I find it easier to talk to guys than girls, I don't feel like I'm being judged as much is one of the reasons.


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

Guys are easier to be around, but I get along better with women.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Girls and guys around my age, not so much. Girls who are 5+ years older, I seem to be less anxious around, maybe because they're more understanding.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm a guy and I'm more comfortable around other guys and as well as women who I'm not attracted to. 

When I'm around a girl I find very attractive, I get nervous and awkward.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

Most of my friends are girls ( im straight ). I guess im a bit sensitive like that.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I'm a guy and not comfortable around anyone, but since I'm slightly more comfortable around guys, I voted for that.

I would love to be comfortable around girls, but they are just too scary. I feel like any word I say would cause them to shatter into a million pieces and be offended. When I'm sitting next to a girl I can't even move my leg without worrying about her thinking I'm trying to be inappropriate with her.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm shy around both genders really but mostly guys


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Definattly guys ..


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Too much maturity in this thread. I was hoping at least one person would make a double entendre.


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

glitterfish said:


> I feel more at ease around men. For some reason I find it easier to talk to guys than girls, I don't feel like I'm being judged as much is one of the reasons.


Exactly the same here


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I find it easier to talk to girls because talking to guys makes me anxious either because:

1) I feel intimidated because I'm shorter than him
or
2) I wonder whether or not he thinks I'm ugly (if he is attractive)

When I deal with girls though these things are not on my mind and therefore it's easier for me to talk to them, without being nervous.


----------



## pumpkinspice (Aug 8, 2010)

Definitely more comfortable around guys. I don't "click" with most girls. I am not into fashion, shopping, makeup, gossip, romantic comedies, etc.


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm not really comfortable around anyone, but dealing with women is a little bit easier for me.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

guys


----------



## MagusAnima (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm more comfortable around guys, because many girls around my age are *****es.

I seem to have a lot more in common with males than with other females anyway.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I'm a tomboy so I tend to feel more comfy around guys.


----------



## Kakaka (Apr 7, 2010)

Guys, although I generally get on well with girls that I'm not attracted to, this isn't exactly ideal :sus 

When I'm the only guy in a group of girls, I usually find myself playing with my phone or just staring around awkwardly.


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

i can't really decide. some girls are just really irritating and i don't usually like being around older men because some really seem to harass me sometimes and it's creepy


----------



## themoth (Oct 5, 2010)

I learned to be more comfortable around guys, b/c my four sisters and mom are very competitive.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

I'd like to say guys, but that's only because most of the people I hang out with are guys, but they're pretty close friends.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

I've gotten more comfortable talking to girls as I've gotten older. That wasn't always the case though, especially when I was younger. I find it easier to hold conversations with women for some reason.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

For me it all depends on the person, so I guess that means I'm not comfortable around anyone. If it can be any species than I'm quite comfortable around female dogs, I'm definitely a ***** lover!


----------



## supersoshychick (Jun 4, 2009)

well when growing up I was always comfortable around girls, but after highschool i was challenged to talk with guys. So, now i'm more comfortable with guys than girls. Funny how things work.


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

Women, I just feel inadequate around other guys. Unless they're a dwarf.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

Guys... I think girls are annoying =\ and I always seem to compare myself to them.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm generally awkward and uncomfortable around everyone, but slightly less so around guys.

I don't have the slightest clue how to talk to women. I'm about as un-smooth as they come. If a girl is attractive, I can't even be in the same room as her without freaking out about it.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I feel more comfortable with guys..way way more comfortable it's wierd.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Depends on person and situation. Can be equally uncomfortable with both sexes


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

It generally makes no difference to me but I definitely find that I have an easier time opening up to girls.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I've always been more comfortable with girls.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I used to be able to make friends with guys very easily while finding it incredibly difficult to connect with girls. Now I'm not more comfortable around either really. I don't have much in common with most girls, and find them generally intimidating, and guys make me nervous which in turn probably makes me act like I fancy all of them. :lol :wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Girls FTW!


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Well, it's been a while since I've been around people besides at work or school. Anyways, I'd say it's easier for me to hang around guys, but it's MUCH easier to talk to girls about my problems.


----------



## Dedra Emberfox (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm a girl that's comfortable being around guys. Women are spiteful in my opinion since I'm always being judged by the same sex. Gossip and backstabbing makes me feel like they're secretly plotting against me. Does anyone else feel like this?


----------

